# Pregunta sobre los amperes que soporta el ser humano



## enrialejandro (Jul 13, 2007)

Disculpen cuanto amperaje aguanta el cuerpo humano (maximo) y cuanto amperaje ya es mortal (minimo).

 Gracias por su ayuda y muy buen foro, ha ayudado muchisimo a conocimientos.


----------



## 207324 (Jul 13, 2007)

Me Parece que el cuerpo soporta alrededor de 30mA como maximo

Y creo que con 5mA directos en el corazon te producen un paro cardiaco y la muerte


----------



## ioiel (Jul 13, 2007)

Saludos.
Depende mucho de como es el impacto, hay reportado hasta 350 A en una persona y sobrevivir, depende mucho el tiempo de exposición y los lugares donde quema (recuerda que el cuerpo humano es un conductor de volumen y no de superficie como los objetos metálicos). 
En medicina utilizamos hasta 300 kj para reanimar una persona, en un tiempo no mayor a 10 ms.
Si haces pasar una corriente electrica de 10A con un voltaje de 220 de brazo a brazo, (osea que entre la corriente electrica en un brazo y salga por el otro) durante al menos 1 segundo hay una mortalidad del 100% (nadie ha sobrevivido a eso).


----------



## 207324 (Jul 13, 2007)

Disculpa ioiel que son 300 kj??

Que unidad es??


----------



## mabauti (Jul 13, 2007)

wikipedia dice :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_shock


----------



## Thomy (Jul 13, 2007)

ioiel dijo:
			
		

> Saludos.
> Depende mucho de como es el impacto, hay reportado hasta 350 A en una persona y sobrevivir, depende mucho el tiempo de exposición y los lugares donde quema (recuerda que el cuerpo humano es un conductor de volumen y no de superficie como los objetos metálicos).
> En medicina utilizamos hasta 300 kj para reanimar una persona, en un tiempo no mayor a 10 ms.
> Si haces pasar una corriente electrica de 10A con un voltaje de 220 de brazo a brazo, (osea que entre la corriente electrica en un brazo y salga por el otro) durante al menos 1 segundo hay una mortalidad del 100% (nadie ha sobrevivido a eso).



Creo no equivocarme ald ecir que si t entra por un brazo sale por la pierna opuesta, por X cosa del cuepro humano.

Es decir:

mano izq - pierna der
Mano der - pierna izq


Mi vieja labura en el hostal aleman, y me comenta q lllegan tipos de la luz con "agujeros" por dodne entra la corriente y en pierna opuesta donde sale.


----------



## Maritto (Jul 18, 2007)

kJ kilo Joule, unidad de medida de energía y trabajo. Para la electronica lo que mas nos interesa es:

W =( VxI)x t

W-> Work, trabajo[kJ]
V->Tensión [V]
I->Corriente [A]
t->Tiempo 

E= QxV

Q->Carga de un capacitor [Coulomb] = CxV

C-> Capacidad en Faradios

por lo tanto

E= Cx(V^2)

así, por ejemplo, en un cap. de 2200uF=0.0022F de 200V hay una carga de  0.44 Coulombs
por lo tanto, este puede almacenar una energia total de 88 joules.
Esta es la parte de la fisica electronica que mas me gusta!

Por favor no dejen de corregirme si me equivoco! y suerte!


----------



## Maritto (Jul 18, 2007)

Perdon! el trabajo en la formula da en Joules SOLAMENTE, NO en Kilo Joules, me equivoque!! perdonen la confusion!


----------



## rafaelelectron (Abr 20, 2011)

Maritto dijo:


> Perdon! el trabajo en la formula da en Joules SOLAMENTE, NO en Kilo Joules, me equivoque!! perdonen la confusion!





entonces solo hay que dividir por 1000 y ya esta,, logramos el kilojoule


----------

